
Show HN: Instantly Capture Your Learning Using Browser Extension - stockkid
https://dnote.io/browser-extension
======
stockkid
Hi, I made a browser extension to quickly write down what we learn. When you
are reading Stack Overflow or technical blog articles, you can jot down new
lessons with minimal distraction, and get a email digest every Friday to
refresh your memory.

12 Months ago, I made a CLI called Dnote to track what I learn inside a
command line. The reason was that I forgot most things I learned because I
neither wrote them down nor revisited them. This is a browser extension
version, and integrates with CLI and both are open source.

I wrote more about my idea here: [https://dnote.io/blog/myth-of-learning-by-
writing-code/](https://dnote.io/blog/myth-of-learning-by-writing-code/)

------
hsuominen
Saving the url of the current page together with the note would be a nice
addition

